# C.C Ice



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone live out that way or been close to C.C to check ice thickness if any??


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

There is some ice on the lake, but I have never seen anyone fish it. I am not an expert, but the water levels there fluctuate a lot, which I would imagine makes the lake very dangerous for ice fishing. Hopefully someone with some experience will chime in here, I am interested as well. It is too bad we are not allowed to fish the marina...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I tried ice fishing it a few years ago the last time we had a decent winter. I didn't care for the ice very much. I grew up in northeast Ohio and have ice fished a fair amount and the ice conditions were odd probably as pike suggested related to water fluctuating. There was an inch or two of ice on top with water underneath then solid 4 inches or so underneath all that. 
It wasn't like that everywhere, I would fish it again if it froze but be on really high guard using proper safety along the way.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.... I have only been able to get out on Ceasers Creek (safely) a few times in the past... hoping this below ) temps will make this year a go. I may swing by in the morning and check it out. Will post thickness if I go.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

BIGTCAT'N said:


> Thanks guys.... I have only been able to get out on Ceasers Creek (safely) a few times in the past... hoping this below ) temps will make this year a go. I may swing by in the morning and check it out. Will post thickness if I go.


Thanks for scouting it out, would be fun to get out and try for some saugeye or crappie.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Can be dangerous. I've never considered the fishing at CC good enough to risk dying for....
be safe.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Was 4"-4.5 inches out in front of the sailboat launch yesterday... I will be fishing it by weeks end.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Please post any additional ice reports……..I would LOVE to hit a few spots near Wellman’s on the ice!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for checking. Im off Friday and will be heading out to drill and fish a bit then. Will post results.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am itching to get a shot on the ice at CC, but never wanted to trust it or be the first out there, pretty darn deep lake.....brought my Vex down from up north though. Do the coves near Wellman lock up, if there is 3-4 of solid clear ice everyone should be good to walk. just bring a spud, picks if you have em and flotation if you don't.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

CC is mostly still open looking from Wellman and the cove behind it/ to the left of the dam. Enough open water I should have brought the boat and left the auger at home. Really surprised that the coves I saw were still open, or that there was that much open water. Wasted a lot of time driving up there and don't plan on making the trip to try and ice fish it again. Will drive another 45 minutes and get on safe ice or visit my family in Akron for a weekend.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> CC is mostly still open looking from Wellman and the cove behind it/ to the left of the dam. Enough open water I should have brought the boat and left the auger at home. Really surprised that the coves I saw were still open, or that there was that much open water. Wasted a lot of time driving up there and don't plan on making the trip to try and ice fish it again. Will drive another 45 minutes and get on safe ice or visit my family in Akron for a weekend.


That's surprising. I've heard from two friends that the lake was iced over. Guess you can't believe everything you hear.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> That's surprising. I've heard from two friends that the lake was iced over. Guess you can't believe everything you hear.


It's very possible much of it is iced up but 80% is open water in the cove behind wellman and it was all open looking out from wellman but could see some ice in the distance. Even those real small coves for example by the visitor center are open. After hearing 4-4.5 a few days ago thought it would at least be locked up but certainly not the case. Have a bucket full of suckers, shiners, and crappie minnows I can hopefully keep alive to use somewhere next week.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have ice fished CC plenty of times over the years. Sometimes on ice as thick as 11".

I have also ice fished it sitting on a good, solid 4" when open water was less than 200 yards away.

Just know your ice and be careful. I have never felt unsafe on the ice there in the numerous times I have fished it.

I always hear of people talking about the water level fluctuating at CC, but that is easily checked on the Army Corps website. I ice fished it the winter when they were dropping it 4-6" daily for the marina. The ice was 6-7" thick and would just drop with the water level. The few feet of sloping ice sitting on the shore was fun to manage though. Water levels dropping aren't a problem in my experience. The ice is never locked into the shores enough to suspend itself. The water supports it.

I suppose it could get dicey if the lake rose 2-3 feet, but CC doesn't fluctuate near as bad as East Fork, Paint Creek, Delaware. Not to mention the amount of rain necessary for a rise like that would ruin the ice.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I ice fished the same year when they were dropping the water for marina and you're right about the shoreline sloping ice but it also produced weird spots of ice water ice layering I had never seen before. I also understand the open water and safe ice in coves but there was way to much open water for me today to feel confident going anywhere out there, regardless of spudbar and safety gear. 
I think the biggest issue is access, without safe mainlake ice to access it's hard to get from point a to b. I initially parked by the emergency spillway/hiking trail head to access the cove behind wellman. I was looking at Google Maps yesterday to figure out best place to park and walk to what I thought would be safe ice but many of the access spots require a woodland hike to get to coves or walking on mainlake ice to get to lake structure (points/humps/saddles) I would want to fish. Bass n pro if it gets safe ice and you know access points where it's not dragging tons of gear over a mile through the woods PM me and maybe we can try to meet up over the winter out there.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

It is illegal to ice fish CC. No ice fishing signs are posted in the parking lots. Ice can form and then the lake drawn down so the water level can be well below the ice. This is how it used to be unless they changed their policy.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

ratherbecasting said:


> It is illegal to ice fish CC. No ice fishing signs are posted in the parking lots. Ice can form and then the lake drawn down so the water level can be well below the ice. This is how it used to be unless they changed their policy.


I have never seen signs posted in the winter or early spring. It's possible they were there and overlooked but something I have never seen or heard before. When I did try to fish the other day it was in front of a sheriff who was parked directly across from me, though I'm not sure they would be aware and only the DNR if such a rule did exist.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ratherbecasting said:


> It is illegal to ice fish CC. No ice fishing signs are posted in the parking lots. Ice can form and then the lake drawn down so the water level can be well below the ice. This is how it used to be unless they changed their policy.


Haven't heard that nor have I seen any signs prohibiting ice fishing (although I never really looked for them).

Drove to Wellman yesterday. The ramp is iced up for the most part but someone has been using it. With the exception of right at the docks (which are still in) and one channel cut by a boat heading east, the lake is frozen over. Some open water near the dam but that appears to be it. Everything north and south of the 73 bridge is frozen.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ratherbecasting said:


> It is illegal to ice fish CC. No ice fishing signs are posted in the parking lots. Ice can form and then the lake drawn down so the water level can be well below the ice. This is how it used to be unless they changed their policy.



Really? The ice can not suspend itself from shore to shore. There will not be a gap between the ice and the water. Come on


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Someone was ice fishing out in front of the campground ramps. I did not see them fish, but I saw where they drilled holes. Looks **** it is at least 6 inches of good ice out in front of the docks at the campground.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have drilled holes on two draw down lakes since the lake level change. Only problem I seen on one of the was the ice along shore was a little fun getting out on. No air pocket in ice .


----------

